# شرح كامل بالانجليزي عن GSM system Survey رائع جدا جدا



## م. فايز عيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

اقدم لكم شرحا كاملا عن خدمه ال gsm وهذه المرة باللغة الانجليزية . ووجدت من الضروري رفع هذا الكتاب لانو من الكتب القيمه والمهمه في الحياة العملية كما انه يشرح بشكل واضح كل جزيئات النظام وكيفيه عمله بالتفصيل وباللغه الانجليزيه . وانصح اللذين لا يقرءون المواضيع باللغة الانجليزية ان يقرءوا الكتاب ويبدأوا بالترجمه وهذا مفيد جدا جدا لهم لتقويه انجليزيتهم التقنيه . والخاصه بمصطلحات الاتصالات .

*الملفات مرفقة*

مع تمنياتي بالافادة .:14:


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

وجدت ان chapter 10 ممل وطويل وغير مهم فلم ادرجه بين اجزاء الكتاب.


----------



## alolofi (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (27 أغسطس 2009)

تم طرح موضوع جديد عن شبكة ال mini-link وهو من المواضيع المهمه وللناس اللي بدهم البروفيشنال.

بتمنا يعجبكم .


----------



## أكرم النعمان (27 أغسطس 2009)

أولاً بشكر الباش مهندس على الـ(GSM System Survey) وإن شاء الله نستطيع أن نخدم هذا القسم بكل حهودنا والى الأمام....................دائماً.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه النافع


----------



## nour el din (28 أغسطس 2009)

_جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــرا_


----------



## أكرم النعمان (29 أغسطس 2009)

إذا كان من الممكن يابش مهندس تنزل chapter 10 يكون أفضل عشان نستفيد ولو كان ممل وعشان يكون course كامل وشكرا مرة ثانية...........متاااااااااااااااااااااااابع


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (30 أغسطس 2009)

شباب. ال chapter 10 حجمه 3.7 ميجابايت . ومش عارف ارفعه لانو المساحه المقرره لرفع ملف مضغوط هي 2.44 ميجا، دلوني على طريقه علشان ارفعلكم في اسرع وقت ممكن الchapter 10 باذن الله .

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mr network (31 أغسطس 2009)

ارفعة على هذا الموقع http://www.4shared.com/


----------



## bryar (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودكم وان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا ونحتاج مثل هذه المواضيع مع التقدير


----------



## araesh2 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ان شاء الله يارب يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك لأنك بتنشر العلم على العالمين


----------



## nanan (3 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندس المحترم فايز عيسى 
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع 
لكن احب انبه سيادتك الى نقص الفصل العاشر من الكتاب ربما سهوا

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

انا ذكرت انو انا تناسيت الفصل العاشر من الكتاب وذلك في الرد المباشر بعد ادراج الموضوع وذلك لانو chapter فيه نوع من التعقيد . وما بدي ادخلكم بمتاهات صغيره جدا في النظام .
ومع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eng.mai.o (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك يا بشمهندس فايز


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

يتمنى تستفيدوا من الموضوع . ولا شكر على واجب


----------



## mohamed mandour (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، وأسأل الله أن يرزقك العلم النافع وسائر المسلمين


----------



## Obadi_eng (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

لو اي حد عاوز سؤال على الموضوع ما يتردد. وان شاء الله نكون من المفيدين


----------



## alaasab3 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور الموضوع رائع جداااااااا


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

العفو لا شكر على واجب . وان شاء الله القادم بيكون اكثر تخصصا . بس اروق شوي في شغلي .


----------



## mazagngi2010 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

لتحميل جميع الاجزاء بما فيهم الجزء العاشر
http://www.4shared.com/get/127354385/3fff27f7/GSM_System_Survey_Ericson.html
وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

kol 3aaaaam w antom be5ei


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير الك اخي mazgangi2010


----------



## phd.loay younis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بش مهندس فايز شكرا شكرا شكرا كنت ادور على هذه الكتب من زمان و انت سهلت الموضوع شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب اخي وان شاء الله نقدر نرقى بهالملتقى.


----------



## Rachid w (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ^^


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخي ...


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

مجهود طيب مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aibo (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر ليك عالكتاب القيم


----------



## abdu130 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

حقاً - العلم قرين الخلق


----------



## ghalighali (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## fyda (8 أبريل 2013)

_مهم جدا ومفيد
جزاك الله خير_


----------



## علي طه (18 مايو 2013)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

